

How to get up after a job rejection - m3

I got a job rejection today and it is not a great feeling. How do you get up after that? Do swear your self to get better and apply again on similar job or get depressed.<p>I would get better, but my country seeks only php programmers and i do not like php. I know how to use it, but i think its kinda hack this over this language. So i have to get better at this language or move. Is there some god job resource for freelancers. Thank you.
======
pedalpete
From a different perspective. You didn't get rejected, they chose somebody
else. You were likely 1 of hundreds who didn't get chosen.

If you're sure it was due to your dislike of PHP, then I'd say it wasn't the
right job for you anyway, and you wouldn't have been happy there.

At the same time, I'm surprised that you think PHP is a language in demand as
it seems all the interesting stuff is happening in Ruby, Scala, Python, etc.
these days.

The job market is tough. But you can't get down because you didn't get that
one job (or the next, or the next).

if your country is only hiring php programmers, then you've got a great
opportunity to market something better, and sell yourself in that regard.

If you know that going into interviews, you're going to be asked about PHP and
everything is going to focus on PHP, take that opportunity to open up about
what the business who is hiring might be missing by focusing on just PHP. Let
them know that yes, you can program in PHP, along with your language of
choice, and let them know why you prefer the other language, and maybe they
should look into it as well. A business should want a more rounded and
knowledgeable programmer, and talking about both languages might help you
stand out from the pack.

